

Magic of optimistic vocabulary - ofca
http://svenduplic.com/post/11691829756/magic-of-positive-vocabulary

======
timthorn
It's a bad example in the article, I think. Substituting challenge for problem
may have shifted the sentiment of a sentence from negativity to possibility in
the past, but that particular example has been used so much that when I hear
people talking of their challenges I immediately have a feeling that not only
is there a problem - but that the speaker is evading that fact.

~~~
ofca
ofcourse, good point. but there is a difference in the way a sincere man says
'challenge' and the way that a phony says it.

